# Tasmania: where to stay and places of interest?



## Niki76 (Nov 11, 2013)

I am planning for a holiday is Tasmania in December/January.

Any recommendations on where's a good and not-too-costly place to stay and nearby attractions?

We like sightseeing and nature walks.

It'll be good if someone can give us a list of things we can see or do there.

Thanks heaps!
Hugs!


----------



## Niki76 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks Malickk for your reply. Will look into this hotel that you suggested.
Happy New Year 2014!


----------

